

How To Research The Next Big App - jaysonfeltner
http://jaysonfeltner.com/iphone-app.html
After developing a top performing app, learn how I researched the idea to create a sure fire winner in the app store.
======
ewest
From the article..."Create an alternative", "...Find another way to give
people a similar experience."

Maybe PhoneGap...balsamiq...plus there are lots of apps for prototyping using
an iPad.

The article also advises to find your niche...be careful of going too
specialized - there are thousands of apps around and getting too specialized
could be detrimental since so many other apps might cover your niche plus many
others (like teaching only addition when other math educational apps teach
other operations in addition to addition)

